# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Orkney

## Stromnessbees

There will be a weekend beekeeping event in Kirkwall on Sat 6th and Sun 7th of March:

Roger Patterson from the BBKA will introduce beginners to the art of beekeeping on the Saturday; on Sunday he will talk about more advanced topics like making increase and disease awareness. We'll also have a chance to discuss the way forward for Orkney beekeeping. 

The event will take place in the St. Magnus Centre, both days 10am to 4pm (lunchbreak 1-2pm) at a cost of £ 10 per day.

This is the first event of the newly formed Orkney Beekeepers' Association and we are inviting anybody interested to come along. You can book a ticket by emailing me: d@orcahotel.com or just turn up on the day.

Looking forward to a weekend of 'talking bees'

Doris Fischler

----------


## gavin

Enjoy the weekend, I hope that it goes well.

Give Roger all our best wishes from the 'other' forum!

G.

----------


## Stromnessbees

Thanks, Gavin

We had a great weekend! Roger's talks have us all fired up now to get the new Orkney Association going, with training sessions and maybe even an Association apiary.
He's also helping us to make it clear to everybody that no bees should be brought to Orkney due to its varroa-free status.
I am planning to try my hands at queen rearing this season, very much looking forward to it.

Doris
... by the way, it's a gorgeous day up here, with the bees gathering the first pollen of the year (crocus?).

----------

